# iv seen alot of vitamin D and B12 deficiencys.



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

I was just bored waiting for my lyme test results to come back, and iv noticed that most dpdr cases iv seen its been said that they have a vitamin B12 and/or vitamin D deficiency. ..I also have both of those, but never really considered them as part of my problem. ...though im at the point now after 9 months of anti anxiety theropy and methods. ..that not only do I know for a fact that my dr wasnt caused by anxiety but I also recoverd from the anxiety that I did develope because of having it. Iv gotten nothing but better at handling having dr and now have no panic or irrational fear...yet everyday my dr gets a little bit worse......soooo

I figured it HAS to be a physical problem....went to a neurologist and explained all of my symptoms, memory, thinking issues, dr....ect....and she said it might be lyme, which I had already been considering as a cause since it fits my case almost perfectly. ...anywho

Im curious, has anybodys dpdr case been caused by b12 or d deficiency? For some reason I doubt it.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Cihan said:


> When I first developed DP/DR, my Vitamin D levels were 3x lower than the normal persons.


Did you get it fixed? If so did you feel it made any difference.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Cihan said:


> I don't know if it has been fixed, it was 4 years ago, but apparently they don't check for vitamin D levels any more, they said if they suspect a deficiency, they'll just prescribe concentrated vitamins.


Wtf...I just had mine checked recently. ...odd
Well has your dp/dr stopped or gotten better?


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Cihan said:


> We are in different countries.
> If I really wanted to know, I could get tests done for free, but it costs the blood clinic more instead of just supplying vitamins.
> My DP/DR hasn't gotten worse or better, just stayed the same really.


Mine seems to continually get worse....im even hoping its lyme...now thats bad lol


----------



## Kenna Math (Oct 9, 2012)

So does it mean if i take Vitamin D, I can overcome lyme?


----------

